
Segmenting Jazz Tracks into Beats - edhu2017
https://www.edwardshu.com/ml/music/2018/03/07/2018-Breaking-Jazz-Tracks-into-Beats-with-Unsupervised-Clustering.html
======
kastnerkyle
You might find the work of Mason Bretan on this [0][1], and the video demo
here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbyvbO2F7ug](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbyvbO2F7ug)
relevant to your future work. Nice writeup!

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.03789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.03789)

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.04486](https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.04486)

~~~
edhu2017
Thanks for the paper recommendations. I've definitely come across the
autoencoder paper on my deep learning music project last semester. We actually
have a novel model that "walks" across a VAE encoding space to produce songs.
By walking in circular motions, we can produce repeating themes and rhythms.
You can find it samples of it at www.deepsymphony.com

------
loxias
Nice write up!

I think you might see some interesting results using a non-parametric [one
that doesn't require specifying the number of clusters apriori] clustering
algorithm, like mean-shift. I've never seen an adaptation for discrete data
like this, but it should be possible.

You could have the same tradeoff between note-distance and time-distance.

~~~
edhu2017
Cool, I'll definitely look into these types of algorithms. Do you have
exposure to these? I'm still a 3rd year undergrad and my maths isn't strong
enough yet to grok some of the crazier algorithms.

~~~
loxias
I certainly do! Mean shift ([https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/05/26/mean-
shift-clusteri...](https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/05/26/mean-shift-
clustering/)) is commonly used in image/volume segmentation, when you have CPU
to burn. I've done a decent amount of work on optimization of it.

Actually I was curious enough about this novel use (and I happen to be
interested in music myself, who isn't) I saw your post and thought about
replicating it and emailing you results. I'd be more than happy to work with
you on any non-commercial stuff. (An email address which works for me is on my
HN profile, could you send me a note? Even if nothing else it doesn't make
sense for all of us to spider/scrape the same datasets over and over...)

~~~
edhu2017
sent!

------
lfnoise
relevant: A Generative Theory of Tonal Music.
[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/generative-theory-tonal-
music](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/generative-theory-tonal-music)

------
stfwn
Cool post! Keep writing this stuff, you’re good at it.

~~~
edhu2017
Thanks! I was unsure if the blog would be a good idea or not because I have
never tried writing about my projects too much. As a person who struggles to
groks research papers I find blog posts that analyze them immensely helpful. I
also find it helpful to summarize my thoughts for my own learning.

